# Flame room missing this afternoon



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Looke for the Flame Room this afternoon but it appears to have disappeared. Have I missd something....... :?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Ignore my post, just restarted my router, logged on again and it's back (bad afternoon, but still strange!).


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Ive done the same before :?  :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Don't forget that you have to be logged in to be able to see the flame room.


----------

